# How much would you pay for a second hand fridge or freezer?



## Petal (31 Jul 2010)

Am trying to sell a beko fridge and freezer for my friend's mother, but I am getting no replies so I'm thinking it's probably too expensive. Each are tall freestanding 2 year old Bekos and in good condition. How much do you think would be a reasonable price for each or both together?


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Jul 2010)

check out www.donedeal.ie. search Beko fridge and/or freezer. There are a few on there. If the ones you have look close to any of the ones listed it might give an idea as to whether you are overpriced.


----------



## Yorrick (1 Aug 2010)

quick look through Gumtree might give some indication also. You will be doing well to get about 40% of the original cost.


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

dont think anyone wants a second hand fridge IMHO so no market


----------



## becky (1 Aug 2010)

I agree mtk - maybe she just doesn't want second hand beko fridges which are I'm betting in white.
My brother took a fridge off someone which he put in the shed for the animals drugs - no way would he have paid money for it.


----------



## Complainer (1 Aug 2010)

mtk said:


> dont think anyone wants a second hand fridge IMHO so no market


There is many non-fussy buyers out there for all kinds of stuff. It's just a matter of getting the price right. Better to see it going to a good home where it will be used that recycling.


----------



## mtk (1 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> There is many non-fussy buyers out there for all kinds of stuff. It's just a matter of getting the price right. Better to see it going to a good home where it will be used that recycling.


 
dont think so
But you can probably give it away using say the dublin city council free trade website


----------



## Tessi (1 Aug 2010)

Hi I believe there is a lot of people out there who would buy a second hand fridge/freezer.  I do think that if you could deliver you would sell a lot faster.  I wanted to buy a fridde/freezer, washing machine and dishwasher about a year and half ago but most second hand were not for sale in my area so i went to a local shop and bought the cheapest.  I do regret this as I couldn't afford to pay for brand new and equipment isn't a whole ton.  You could also consider swapping the equipment for something you may like/want/need.  Maybe a tv for the bedroom or a dryer or pots/pans.  There is lots we can all exchange for in these difficult times.


----------



## Petal (1 Aug 2010)

Many thanks for all your comments. Having to get rid of the appliances is part of a major kitchen make-over, so she is getting everything brand new, hence the need to get rid of the two appliances. It was me who suggested trying to sell them because I think it would be an awful waste just dumping them, only 2 years old and in great condition. Will see, if we can't get any money for them, will give them away for free, but the new kitchen is very expensive, so every little helps!


----------



## pugwall (9 Aug 2010)

I got €50 for a small Beko fridge after advertising it on adverts.ie
The site is connected to boards.ie


----------

